# Is this a work of termites?



## smakim (6 mo ago)

Hello All,

I was working on assembling a table near a window and noticed some kind of insect activity near the bottom of the window trim on both sides. I went outside to check and I don't see any mud tubes on the brick veneer. Is this a work of termites? My wife has been freaking out about this. I have called our pest control company but they won't answer until Monday so thought I would ask here. I tried tapping on the wall, baseboards and window trim but they don't sound hollow. I live in North East suburb of Atlanta, GA.

















Much appreciate your help!

-skm


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Yep it is. Time to get the house sprayed.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It looks like it, break one of the tubes open and see if they are in there.
Also check the basement/crawlspace.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@smakim Nice to meet you, though sorry about the reason.

That looks like it's some kind of insect damage. I'd scrape off some of the dust and see if you can find critters in there. Or, at least you'll see if the dust is replaced in a bit.

I'd say they're a real possibility, but the good news is you can often do something about it before the damage gets too severe.

Beware that some termite companies are charlatans who try to take as much money as possible for as little as possible. Get more than one opinion/estimate.


----------



## smakim (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all your responses. Does any one have recommendation for an honest pet control service in Metro Atlanta?

-skm


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

smakim said:


> Thanks for all your responses. Does any one have recommendation for an honest pet control service in Metro Atlanta?
> 
> -skm


I can't comment near your area, I'm in Tn and I use Arrow pest control, I like them.

Arrow is also in Atlanta. I have no idea how that local office is.

I used to have Cooks, I don't recommend them at all.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Pay attention to DOOMS "Beware that some termite companies are charlatans who try to take as much money as possible for as little as possible. Get more than one opinion/estimate.*

One that proposes using exterior bait stations that require maintence ongoing costs , I find very questionable .... maybe it's good in certain applications/local.

Check around investigating that "crap"..... yes it could be termites I guess... but I'm not sure it looks like termite tunnels or frass. I thought I had termites possibly in Colorado.... but it turned out to be some carpenter type ant...easily exterminated with some spray bait that kills the nest and never any problem again.

Check with neighbors as to the type of termite you might have.....in your area....several/many varities and often treated differntly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What Are Those Mud Tubes on My Wall? - Colonial Pest Control


When I was trimming shrubs around the outside of my house, I found these strange mud tubes on the siding. Do you have any idea what made them? J. J., Stowe, MA Mud tubes on an outside wall could be the nest of a mud dauber wasp or they could be travel tubes used by




www.colonialpest.com


----------



## smakim (6 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> What Are Those Mud Tubes on My Wall? - Colonial Pest Control
> 
> 
> When I was trimming shrubs around the outside of my house, I found these strange mud tubes on the siding. Do you have any idea what made them? J. J., Stowe, MA Mud tubes on an outside wall could be the nest of a mud dauber wasp or they could be travel tubes used by
> ...


Thanks for the link, Just wanted to clarify that we see the damage inside the home. I tried to look for any mud tubes outside of the wall and didn't see any. I tried to look for some picture of a mess that carpenter ants leave but not getting any clear results in google images. 

There was an ant problem in a room above the room in the picture and the ants were coming in and out of the window in the upstairs room exactly above the window in the picture. Used some baits to kill the ants in the upstairs room and haven't seen any there.

-skm


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

smakim said:


> Thanks for the link, Just wanted to clarify that we see the damage inside the home. I tried to look for any mud tubes outside of the wall and didn't see any. I tried to look for some picture of a mess that carpenter ants leave but not getting any clear results in google images.
> 
> There was an ant problem in a room above the room in the picture and the ants were coming in and out of the window in the upstairs room exactly above the window in the picture. Used some baits to kill the ants in the upstairs room and haven't seen any there.
> 
> -skm


Strange, ants and termites do not get along, usually ants will win out over termites by sheer numbers.

If you haven't already open one of the tubes, see what's in there, take a pic of it and post it.


----------



## smakim (6 mo ago)

I opened up one side of the tube, didn't see any ants or termites as such but here are the pictures of dust i collected as well as the area. Does it give any clues?


















Thanks for all your help folks!
-skm


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try putting a tube in water. If it's mud, it should pretty much dissolve. If it's frass ( wood termites have chewed), it should stay somewhat woody or fibrous.

Those tubes are very clean & neat.

If you find a pinhole above actual frass, which looks like the wood the termite is eating, you can sometimes see a piece of frass being pushed out of the hole.


----------



## smakim (6 mo ago)

hmm, unfortunately i discarded the tube crumbles in the trash can. I have another tube on other side but not sure if i should leave it for the pest control guy to see.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmmm, well something ate the wood in the sill, carpenter ants only hollow out rotten wood for nests, so unless that sill is wet rotten, I believe it's termites. 
Leave the other tube for the pest control guy to see.


----------

